# Sourdough For  friend (lotsa pics)



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 29, 2021)

Made a boule for a friend in the park.
Baked in my gas grill.

New recipe for me.

Started lastnight with my stand mixer. Overnight proof.








On board this morning and a very light fold and form.






Full of gas






Into the floured banneton and a proof for 4 hours.






Ready to bake.






Score the top.






Baking at 375* for 70 mins. I put in cold.






Turn the pan at the 30 min mark and put the lid back on for 15 mins






Lid off for the rest of the time. IT of bread here is 208*







Got a good IT of 211

Out of the pan and cooling.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks great to me!

The only problem with making bread for others is that you don't get to taste it first! HAHA


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2021)

Great looking Sourdough Bread SWFLsmkr1. I need to get back into baking with sourdough. What did you use for your starter?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Looks great to me!
> 
> The only problem with making bread for others is that you don't get to taste it first! HAHA


Charlie, that's why most bakers make more than one loaf!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 29, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Great looking Sourdough Bread SWFLsmkr1. I need to get back into baking with sourdough. What did you use for your starter?


Using my SD starter i made 4 months ago. I discard and have a 4qt jar of it in fridge. I keep 100g in my jar and feed it once a day. Just KA AP flour and water.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks real good Rick!
Al


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Using my SD starter i made 4 months ago. I discard and have a 4qt jar of it in fridge. I keep 100g in my jar and feed it once a day. Just KA AP flour and water.


Basically what I use, all-purpose flour and water.  A couple of years ago, Ma Dutch gifted me a sourdough recipe book that uses the discard sourdough. She bought it in hopes that I would do more baking. I'll see if I can find it and I'll share the title and author with you.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice looking bread. I love making and eating sourdough!!



SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I discard and have a 4qt jar of it in fridge. I keep 100g in my jar and feed it once a day. Just KA AP flour and water.


 So do I understand correctly that you keep your starter in the fridge AND feed it daily?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 1, 2021)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Nice looking bread. I love making and eating sourdough!!
> 
> 
> So do I understand correctly that you keep your starter in the fridge AND feed it daily?


The discard i keep in the fridge and feed it weekly. The fridge puts the brakes on the starter. When you want to use some just take about a cup out, put in another container and feed it, wait atleast 4 hrs or until its bubbly and active before you start mixing.

If you feed daily you will have starter coming out your ears.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 8, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> The discard i keep in the fridge and feed it weekly. The fridge puts the brakes on the starter. When you want to use some just take about a cup out, put in another container and feed it, wait atleast 4 hrs or until its bubbly and active before you start mixing.
> 
> If you feed daily you will have starter coming out your ears.


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------

